# 2008 Memories



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Since my season just came to an end last weekend I thought I would start a thread for us to all share our memories of the 2008 seasons both spring and fall, show pictures, share funny moments, best hunts etc. This is open to everyone, so feel free to participate even if you aren't part of the BP clique.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

The geese didn't cooperate very well this season, but the ducks made up for it. Luck _finally_ struck for me and I shot my first banded bird. It had to have been fate because the way everything lined up for it to happen made it seem like it was scripted for a movie. Also had a duck hunt that bordered on being considered a religious experience. I'll never forget that.

I didn't get out as much as I should have, but when I did the quality of the hunts seemed to make up for the lack of quantity. It'll definitely go down in my book as one of best seasons so far.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Has been a great season. We still have four weeks here to go. Here's some shots from yesterday just the dog and I. We shot are three and called birds in for another hour. 

















Here are some of my other favorite pics from the past season


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice! That last pic is sweet!!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Here is a few pictures. I will post more up later. Nice pictures to all who have posted so far!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My favorite memory from this season was getting my first band ever.

Also taking a kid out for his first ever goose hunt and getting a limit in no time.

Well this isn't a memory, but finding out first hand the Realgeese sillo's work just as good as fullbodies.

I got my first snow goose in a LONG time.

Overall this was my best year of hunting, though I hunted less then last year, but I hunted smarter this year.

I can't wait for the spring snows, and the fall Canada's.


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

shooteminthelips I seen your trailer at a small town Sask hotel this past fall while my hunting buddy and I were driving back to the city. From looking at the pictures of the snows, you guys had a really good shoot this year. I know that we had a some memorable hunts also. We might have to make arrangements to meet up for a shoot this upcoming fall. Anyways, nice pics keep em coming.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Well this isn't a memory, but finding out first had the Realgeese sillo's work just as good as fullbodies


You should be on the Realgeese pro-staff.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

goosehunternd said:


> > Well this isn't a memory, but finding out first had the Realgeese sillo's work just as good as fullbodies
> 
> 
> You should be on the Realgeese pro-staff.


Why?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

fowlmouth thanks for the kind words. And for not saying the town name! haha lol we wouldnt have awesome shoots anymore if someone found out, that is for sure! Yeah shoot me a IM and we can go out and wack a few. I have a lot more pics from Canada this fall. But they are on one of my partners cameras and havent got them yet. Those were the little piles! Wish I had the pics of the big piles to show you guys!

Something else, it just goes to show that not anyone can to Canada and work them over. Cause there were bunches of groups of guys where we were staying. The biggest stack they had was 20 birds. So even in Canada nothing is certain. Cant wait until they get here this spring. It is going to get nasty. Especially with having a great snow line!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)




----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)




----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

This year I wanted to get the camera out more than the shotgun.














































One of my favorite hunt of the year.










Here are some from a recent goose hunt.














































Went on my first pheasent hunt in a LONG time a few days ago, saw way more birds than I expected.










Still have a few weeks of dark goose season. Heading west for some lessers next week, then on to the snows shortly after. Its been a great season with lots of memories made thats for sure.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

2008 was full of good memories. These two pictures are of my most memorable hunts

My friend and I went out in the spring to try and decoy snows for the first time. We ended up doubling on this Ross goose. It was our first light goose. 









During early goose season, my friend, my brother, and I got our limit of canadas and we brought another friend with on that hunt (it was his 1st goose hunt) to be our cameraman and ever since that he has been hooked on waterfowl hunting.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice pics kaiserduckhelm!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just looking at everyone's pictures makes me want to hunt.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Here are some of my favorites from this season so far

My son's first goose hunt


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Well this year the goose gods decided to send a ton of geese to the area i hunt! We didnt get to hunt the ducks as much as last year...but i got my first ever band...banded drake...so it made up for any duck hunting ive ever done in my life!!

This hunt, It was like 50 degrees the day before...makin everything muddy, then that night it froze, and snowed an inch, making life great!
2 freinds from minneapolis drove 5 hours over night for this hunt...it was a great hunt!









This hunt was at the peak of the migration. BIRDS EVERYWHERE! musta been a thousand geese piled into this little corn field...first 1 cut of the year...and there was still 8 rows left standing so we got permission from the farmer to hide in the corn...I have a lot of great video footage on this hunt! Fun time with a couple of my good freinds









One of the many times me and a freind went out before school started!
great footage from this hunt also!









This hunt was difficult to hide in...chisel plowed wheat field that was almost black...the guys refused to dig pits that weeekend...it was interesting!









Goose hunting in the morning...grouse hunting the entire afternoon...made for a very long day and a really good nights sleep!









Another great hunt with 2 good freinds from minneapolis that drove over night for this hunt to! 1 banded bird dropped...I shot the other banded bird with my camera!!!

























Scouted the field on a tuesday night...There was no way i was going to school the next day after seeing the birds in the field...I had a poem due that wednesday..so i wrote it about this hunt hahah...Got an A!









This required pits to be dug...just about to call it quits and 3 geese come in low...im the guy in the middle pit...first 2 drop, 3rd goose is off to my left, i pulled up, so did the guy on my right...he shot i thought i went deaf...the freind on my left went to go pick it up...brings it back to me adn said congrats...IT WAS BANDED! My selfish freind just had to shoot over my head...thats what luck gets me...bad luck...I still get made fun of for this bird!










BUT!!! Here was my hunt! Rained a couple inches in the past few days...stubble wheat field(same field as the blinds hid in the grass) with 3 low spots full with water and birds...set up a half water half dry spread, raining like crazy, i loved it...the guy who shot the goose band wanted to go home to his mommy, so did my brother...wimps....FIRST loner drake comes in perfect..i was the only 1 to pull up and shoot..BANDED! Most exciting point in my life! i was jumpin in the water like a little kid!


















This was early in the year..snows blues and rosses..a couple canadas...we got to hide in the corn on this hunt to...it was a unique hunt...I dont normally get to hunt snows and blues so this was my chance!
12 total birds i think is what we ended up with? Im not really sure...









Wearing the BP hoodie...good first hunt with this hoodie!









the bird being held was not shot to hell...its feathers were odd...seemed like they didnt finish growing but were super soft...thats why its being held...I think this is the hunt we had 10 or more guys...









One of the few evening hunts









Opening weekend...the august 15th opening weekend...yeah that was a hot morning...









Best year for goose hunting...got out everyweekend...even in the mud and rain...not very many sugar beet field hunts and i always forgot the camera when we did hunt a beet field...

Hope you guys liked them! Sorry for all the stories but i know some like to have a story behind the picture!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats the cleanest my trailer has ever looked. Nice pics, I really like the one with shawn and the shorts and Raker with hair, I forgot what he looked like with hair! :beer:


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

goosehunternd said:


> Thats the cleanest my trailer has ever looked. Nice pics, I really like the one with shawn and the shorts and Raker with hair, I forgot what he looked like with hair! :beer:


Man im sexy! I dont know why i cut my hair in the first place?! :lol: Looking good as always shutty! :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I am extremely happy with the way this thread turned out. I love seeing people's pictures. Shutt, it looks like you had a great year! BigT, Kaiser, and snow123 awesome hunts. I figured I would post a couple pics, this year was intended to be more fun than anything, I think it was the most I enjoyed myself out in the field and tried to release myself from the pressure of needing a good hunt. The birds also cooperated unbelievably with a great early season and a good juvy hatch of schnees.

Opening weekend, thanks Brody for bailing us out with no place to hunt. USAlX50, CHAWS, and our crew on an early season hunt.










We found a good field in early season and the first day we limited out in the half hour before sunrise, so we got out and came back the next day. 
Day 1.










Day 2









One of my good buddies and I got struck with luck one morning. Two consecutive flocks yielded banded birds in Nodak, one was from Nebraska and one from Minnesota.










Michigan buddies' first snow goose hunt. They are hooked something fierce now.









A fun hunt where we only got one flock of snows to come to the field, but we made it count. And then acted like tools. We were about 3 miles outside of Compton.









Michigan boy's second goose hunt, and he already got a snow band!!!









December Honks, thanks to the landowner here!









Last weeks season ending trip, great experience with great guys. Justund223, Large Munsterlander, USAlX50, mike, and I in no particular order.









I also have a story for one of the many hunts that I don't have any pictures. We had planned an all day hunting extravaganza this year for the 8th of November. The hunt on the 8th was cold and miserable, but we did get to hang out on a lakeshore and get a few divers with the Diver_Sniper himself. But on the way home we found a field of honkers that was flooded, but the water had frozen and the barley regrowth was sprouting out of the ice. We decided to hunt it and got our canadas, but the coolest thing about the hunt was that group after group of mallards began filtering in and we got limits of both mallards and canadas in the most unlikely of locations.

This story was poorly told, but it was just an enjoyable experience. The new guys I have spent the fall with are all great people. The BP was the greatest idea for college guys. A close-knit group of hunters that can call each other any time is invaluable.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

double post...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice pics guys. Especially Kaiser.. those pictures are awesome! I need to get a good camera and learn how to use it next year!

This season was my best ever for a lot of reasons. Mainly because of all the new friends and hunting partners Ive made as many of the guys I used to hunt with faded away from the sport. I spent more time in the field then ever before. Got to hunt 4 states and one province this fall (with a fifth state last spring).

The one hunting partner I didnt hunt without this year.









MN early season bands









Good hunt in ND early season w/ 2 bands. Thanks to bandman and the Fisk brothers for this one.



























MN duck swat w/ a banded greenbean and a blackduck.



























I wish I could have put the gun down for some pics in SK but Id never experienced snows like that before.. So heres your avg grind pic with Justund223, aboller, and Glaciallakeslds.









Ran into Neck Collar on the way home from deer hunting and got invited on this hunt.









First time out of a pit.. Must say, its a little different then shooting out of a layout. With NDwaterfowler and some Canadian kid who struggles with his shooting sometimes. At least hes a good caller.









Last hunt of the season in January :beer: 









I really dont know if I'll ever top this year. I kind of put everything aside during the season and I doubt I'll be able to do it again as I get older. Great memories thats for sure.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

I suck at posting photos but here are some of my favorites.

A fun hunt with a little bit of luck.









Collar and band in the same morning.









The original walk-in hunt with a magnificent wheel barrow.









Some late morning action in a favorite spot.









An alaskan brown boy


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

You should sit further back from that bear!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

A few hunts from this year.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canada hunt this year.....best day...well afternoon. We shot 40 birds in about 2 hours. Should have had more but the marksmanship was not to spectacular. Had about 200 lessors come piling in and we only took 3 out of that group....










This was one of the last weekends in MN....that is the day we had two almost land on top of the other two guys on the right side of the spread.....they missed I popped up switched to left handed and dropped one as it was going away......Drake killer does it again at about 50 yards! I am the good looking one on the left. :wink:










This is the day six came in and six hit the ground......happened twice this year but only had my camera once.










Turkey I called in to the barrel in MN.....there was three others with it all identical.


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

goosebusters I would appreciate a little respect we no longer live in michgan and no longer hunt the mississippi flyway. whether you like it or not we are now north dakotans, living large among you in the great state of north dakota and hunting your central flyway birds all season long!!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Where the heck did that come from?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

michigandakotan said:


> goosebusters I would appreciate a little respect we no longer live in michgan and no longer hunt the mississippi flyway. whether you like it or not we are now north dakotans, living large among you in the great state of north dakota and hunting your central flyway birds all season long!!


You are a Michigander as long as you are in that crappy state, next Thursday I will call you a North Dakotan. Welcome to the site!

:withstupid:


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

spring snows to fall geese and ducks to late season river geese

31 snows and blues

















1st band
























6 man limit of specks








16 honks and 36 ducks
















3 man River limit pass shooting








1 short of our 3 man limit pass shooting


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Great thread guys! 8)


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


>


Come on dog.. look at the camera! nooo, sit! say cheeeese


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

collar boy said:


>


Is that trailer completely packed with slotted bags? I've had nightmares that start out that way. Was that a Sodak limit of specks? Pretty impressive.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

My trailer is looking like that now too.... :eyeroll: Broke down and bought the bags. Too much money to toss around in the trailer.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

This sums up my entire season. New pup around and he went above and beyond what I expected of him hunting at 5 months old

This was his first water and duck retrieve of the his life in subzero temps and sub freezing water temps at 6 months old. First of 17 for the two day hunt and just one of nearly 50 for the year


















Special thanks goes out to J.D, Tommy Dow and Leo for the late season hunt


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

the sodak limit per day on specks is 1 a piece. we had 6 guys that day. they came right into the honker decoys. it was awesome!!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I wonder why it's one a piece in Sodak, but 2 a piece in Nebraska and Nodak?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Come on dog.. look at the camera! nooo, sit! say cheeeese


Chessies......they are stubborn sometimes. That was my buddys first time hunting with that dog. The golden in the picture.....it was his last hunt. He passed around x-mas.

My pup was with my dad in a different field. Next year he will be with me.

Here is an older picture but one of my favorites........was a little over one in this picture....and first year hunting ducks with me. I was hunting a marsh area in canada. First day hunting and did not have a line on a field yet. This was his first retrieve....a great looking gaddy. Anyway while I was taking the picture.....more were dumping into the pothole.....you got to love as the dog is watching birds instead of looking at me. He is so intense.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> I wonder why it's one a piece in Sodak, but 2 a piece in Nebraska and Nodak?


and 4 in MT..

Sorry about the loss Chuck.

Sapper- I love those pics of mav. Get that guy a new vest! Ive got some neoprene cement so we can tailer those vests up to fit perfectly. I dont think the remdog would have taken to that extreme cold to well with his thin coat.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I really left the fpp up for grabs!


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

goosebusters said:


> collar boy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yes that trailer is about full of slotted bags. What do you mean about the nightmares?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

sdgoosekiller said:


> goosebusters said:
> 
> 
> > collar boy said:
> ...


It was a joke about how much time would be spent putting decoys in bags. We have about 10 of those bags full, and by the end of the year we stop using those decoys and just use the bigfoots because we are so sick of the bags.


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

I see what you mean. If we didnt use the bags we would have to start over every year all the flocking would come off the FFD's.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

I should be studying for my mid-terms but I finally got ahold of some of my pics and thought I'd throw them up. Overall the season was a blast - got to chase birds from Aug. all the way January. I gained a ton of experience and met a lot of great new people. I have a lot of pics of my little brother - one because he is my favorite hunting partner and the other is he can't run a camera to save his life. Some of the photos didn't turn out the greatest but thats what you get when you take a digital hunting with you and put them in waders that your friend failed to tell you had a large hole in...... anyways thought I'd burn a little time waiting for the snows to arrive :lol:


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> With NDwaterfowler and some Canadian kid who struggles with his shooting sometimes. At least hes a good caller.


HAHA!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

A few hunts from a good year!!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nick your too serious in all your pictures


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

justund223 said:


> Nick your too serious in all your pictures


yea i know i gotta lighten up!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

Horker23 said:


> justund223 said:
> 
> 
> > Nick your too serious in all your pictures
> ...


funny you and me both


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

The B&W one turned out pretty kicka$$.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

MallardMayhem21 said:


> The B&W one turned out pretty kicka$$.


Its "SEPIA" get it right! J/K


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Here are a few from the last two days of our regular season. Gotta love the lessers.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

kaiser very cool!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Kaiser: I have to say you're about as good w/ the camera as Acker is w/ his birds. You should start a screensaver website w/ the quality of the pics you post on here. :wink:

Keep em' coming. :beer:


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

first time ever and look who showed up


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

is it fall yet 

great pics everyone :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

jimmyjohn13 said:


> first time ever and look who showed up


No lie? Very first goose hunt of your life?


----------



## duckhunter23 (Apr 13, 2008)

well it was six days before i deployed in upstate new york. I was getting ready to deploy to iraq. My dad came up to visit and to hunt deer and salmon fish. Well My two buddies and I did a mourning duck hunt and my dad video taped. He never duck hunted before in his life. Well he video taped the mourning hunt. Needless to say nobody shot straight and the ducks did not want to land at all. We only got three. r should i say my own buddy got three. he didnt go back out in the afternoon. The wife had plans. Well we went home and pondered about going back out. Well my one buddy could not go the afternoon hunt. So i asked my dad if he wanted to give it a try. He of course said why not. SO we went and bought more shells and his duck stamp, with his hip id. We set up by 430 in the afternoon and not shortly there after we had one woodie come in. My other buddy and i were still messing with our gear becuase we just got done setting dekes up. my dad pulls and shoots one shot one kill. A wonderfull fully grown woodie. It is currently at the taxdermist getting mounted. Anyways, The night continues and we have one flock of woodies come in of six ducks. My dad and i pull and shoot 1 time a piece. Drop all 6. So we now have 7 woodies in a matter of 30 minutes. We can only get 2 more woddies to have a woodie limit. We get 2 mallards coming in. My dad gets one and my other buddy finally shoots and gets the other one. Not even two minutes later we have a huge flock of green wing teals come in. Decoyed nicely. The flock had to of have 20-30 birds in no lie. we took 6 birds from the flock. then we ended up getting 2 more woodies and 1 more mallard. First time I have ever limited out and first time duck hunting for my dad and he limits out. we ended up taking a three man limit. I was so impressed by my dad and it was by far the best day of my life hunting with my dad and my other buddy. Needless to say my dad can not wait till i return from iraq to go again. He already has plans to come stay for 4-5 days to do geese and ducks this next season. 
just thought i would share my little story...


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Great story man, that's what it is all about man, friends and family and good times.


----------

